# Adidas Adipure Motion - Golf Shoes



## Scrindle (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi all,

Bought these a month or so ago following an excellent heads up on here about the Adidas Backstage website. The RRP of these shoes is supposedly Â£150 and I picked them up for Â£44 direct from Adidas. I believe they're now a discontinued line, but you can still pick them up from quite a number of places and I've seen that Sports Direct are now carrying them at a discount.

They arrived with two shoe bags to store them in when not in use which is a nice touch I think.

*Looks*
I really like the look of these shoes. I'm by no means an expert being fairly new to golf, but they strike me as a sort of modern take on classic stylings. Not sure if anyone else would agree? They're certainly more appealing than the worn old Footjoys my Dad gave me when I was playing golf twice a year between the ages of 16 and 24 whenever he fancied a game! They also don't look like a pair of football boots like my previous Adizero Tours did. I went with the tour white/brown colour scheme which I think is rather snazzy. The white bands at the back criss over themselves which I find quite appealing also. Full leather shoes always look pretty good, too.



(sorry about the poor quality photo!)

*Performance
*
I've used these shoes for a month or so now having bought them as a direct replacement for my Adizero Tours due mainly due to self conciousness about marking greens. I couldn't be happier with them.

They are very comfortable and I've not experienced any problems with wet feet despite some pretty horrendous playing conditions or early morning soggy rough. Last Sunday I played a round at 8am followed by a second round at 3:30pm and my feet were fine throughout - no aches or pains.

What is nice is that similar to the Adizeros these shoes did not really seem to need wearing in, being very comfortable from the get go.

After a month of usage you wouldn't expect any damage or outer wear from a premium shoe and I'm happy to say that there is none on mine.

*Spikes
*
There's quite an ongoing issue about the Adizero Tour model and leaving substantial spike marks on greens. That's not relevant to this review of course but in case anyone is concerned that it may be a general problem accross the Adidas range, you have nothing to worry about here. The shoes do not leave indentations on greens and the spikes are very well supported by the undersole without any real portrusion as seen on the Adizeros.

*Verdict
*
I'd happily pay the Â£150 RRP for these shoes in hindsight, and think the discounted prices now that they're a discontinued line are an absolute bargain. Smart, comfortable and a nice modern look.

If you can find a pair and are in the market for some new shoes, definitely pick a pair up! I'd be surprised if you ended up disappointed.

Hope this helps and happy to answer queries if any arise (probably not but you never know!).


----------



## gripitripit (Apr 16, 2014)

Great shoes and I like the brown/white ones.....I opted for the all white ones and only wore them one but lovely and comfy without having to break them in. Alos got them from the Adidas website. Great find and thanks for sharing that one on here. Another great reason why this forum is the dogs danglies.


----------



## the hammer (Apr 16, 2014)

I have them in black / white, like them , but like all adidas ive had the sole clogs terribly in the wet, the heel has a "cavity?" type gap ,big enough to get pine cones wedged in.
comfy as you like from day 1, if its wet , wear my lunar 2's.


----------



## Scrindle (Apr 17, 2014)

the hammer said:



			I have them in black / white, like them , but like all adidas ive had the sole clogs terribly in the wet, the heel has a "cavity?" type gap ,big enough to get pine cones wedged in.
comfy as you like from day 1, if its wet , wear my lunar 2's.
		
Click to expand...

That's interesting - I've not experienced that, personally.  Might sound like a stupid question, but did you buy the right size?


----------



## the hammer (Apr 17, 2014)

Scrindle said:



			That's interesting - I've not experienced that, personally.  Might sound like a stupid question, but did you buy the right size?
		
Click to expand...

??
 I mean the heel on the sole!


----------



## the hammer (Apr 22, 2014)

Gets clogged solid.


----------

